# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forrajes  PICADORA DE FORRAJES MARCA NOGUEIRA

## Tito Arias

Estoy vendiendo una picadora de forrajes marca Nogueira (brasileña), modelo EN-6500. Pica todo tipo de forrajes verde o seco. Producción entre 3 y 5 toneladas por hora dependiendo del tipo de forraje,acompaña base para motor. Esta semi nueva  Anuncio.jpgTemas similares: INIA desarrolla nueva variante de maíz para forrajes Vendo Semillas de Maiz, forrajes, alfalfas, hortalizas etc. Semillas de Forrajes Los transgenicos y la marca peru no se contraponen INIA desarrolla nueva variante de maíz para forrajes

----------


## danze

cual es el precio..si es que esta aun a la venta

----------


## Tito Arias

El Precio de la picadora sin motor es de S/. 3,500.00

----------


## izurita

Hola amigo, aun tienes la picadora ?

----------

